# Mit Samen neu aufziehen ?



## Hoffmann Andreas (7. Sep. 2016)

Hallöchen liebe Gemeinde
Ich habe jetzt schon von einigen Teichpflanzen die Samen Teils sind die nicht mal nen halben Millimeter Groß bis zu den größeren Samen der __ Lilien 
Ab wann säht man sowas aus damit zum Frühjahr die Pflanze groß genug ist
kann mir jemand tipps geben wie ich sie am besten einpflanze oder aufziehen kann ?
Habe nicht wirklich einen grünen Daumen
MfG


----------



## troll20 (7. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Andreas wichtiger ist erstmal die Bestimmung den Samen ist nich gleich Samen. Z.B. von der __ Iris ist ein kaltkeimer und benötigt darum auch erstmal eine Frostperiode.


----------



## Hoffmann Andreas (7. Sep. 2016)

also im mom weiß ich das es 
diese Pflanzen sind
__ Iris
Sumpfgladiolen
__ Canna
__ Blutweiderich
__ Schwanenblume und 2 Gräser wo ich nicht weiß was es ist
mfg


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Sep. 2016)

Hoffmann Andreas schrieb:


> also im mom weiß ich das es
> diese Pflanzen sind
> __ Iris
> Sumpfgladiolen
> ...



Hi Andreas,

Iris - sind Kaltkeimer, die Samen also gleich nach der Ernte aussäen und feucht/nass (wenns __ Sumpfschwertlilien sind, die trockengeitsverträglichen Arten natürlich net feucht aufstellen) im Garten stehen lassen. Keimen dann im Frühjahr ab Ende April aus

Sumpfgladiolen??? - die echte, heimische, von aussterben bedrohte Gladiolus palustris ist ne Knollenpflanze und ein Kaltkeimer,
die Sumpfgladiolen des normalen Handels - das sind eigentlich __ Spaltgriffel/Kaffernlilien die mit Galdiolen überhaupt nix zu tun haben - lassen sich leichter durch die Rhizomteilung vermehren. Wenn Du die aussäen möchtest mußte die Samen ab März im Haus/Gewächshaus aussäen da diese net besonders winterhart sind

Canna (__ Blumenrohr) - ab Januar/Februar im Haus im warmen aussäen  - die Sorten fallen aber net rein aus und schnell wieder in die kleinblütigen Wildformen zurück

Blutweiderich - kannste gleich aussäen

Schwanenblume - auch gleich nach der Ernte aussäen

"Gräser" - gleich oder ab März/April aussäen

MfG Frank


----------



## Fotomolch (5. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe letzten Herbst die Samen einer sibirischen Sumpfschwertlilie in den Teich geworfen, jetzt schwimmen jede Menge Keimlinge davon im Teich herum. Wenn man nach der Vermehrung googelt, soll man sie ja eigentlich drei Wochen kühlen und dann im Februar in Blumentöpfen vorziehen. Aber ich dachte mir, in der Natur macht das auch keiner so - und siehe da, es hat geklappt. Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Apr. 2017)

Hi Fotomolch,

das was bei dir da auf dem Foto zu sehen ist sind keine keimenden Irissamen sondern austreibende Hibernakel (Winterknospen) vom Froschbiß

__ Iris gehören zu den einkeimblättrigen Pflanzen. Das Keimblatt sieht ähnlich aus wie ein einzelnes Grasblatt. Die __ Wiesenschwertlilie (Iris sibirica) und andere Kaltkeimer bekommen die winterliche Kühlbehandlung wenn man die Samen draußen einfach so an Ort und Stelle liegen läßt wo sie hingefallen sind ja zwangsläufig ab. Allerdings im Wasser schwimmend sind die Samen net gut aufgehoben da es ja keine Sumpfpflanze wie die gelbe Wasserschwertlilie ist

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (5. Apr. 2017)

Fotomolch schrieb:


> sibirischen Sumpfschwertlilie


Also wenn du die __ Iris sibirica meinst: die wächst bei mir neben dem Teich  - also eher an einem sehr trockenen Standort. Und wie Frank schon schrieb: das sind die ersten Froschbissbabys, die in deinem Teich schwimmen.
petra


----------



## Fotomolch (6. Apr. 2017)

Danke, ihr beiden für die richtig Stellung. Wenn es der __ Froschbiss ist, freue ich mich natürlich auch, dass er gut über den Winter gekommen ist. Dass die sibirische Sumpfschwertlilie eher einen trockenen Standort braucht, wusste ich nicht. Vielleicht geht trotzdem noch was auf, dann kommt sie an den Teichrand. Ich sehe schon, es gibt noch viel zu lernen - und es bleibt spannend.


----------

